# USC or FSU? Or: Is USC worth the price tag?



## kelpike (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm really torn between the two, any advice would be greatly appreciated.  

USC= great reputation, industry connections, best facilities/education... over $130 k debt at the end. 

FSU= Not as good of a rep, but good, bad location, done in two years (awesome!)- potentially under $40k in debt at the end (if I get the GA I'm applying for).  

UCLA- I'm just on the waitlist here, but, if it comes into the equation, how does it fit?

I really prefer USC's (or UCLA's) program and location, but am afraid that the debt will limit what I'm able to do after I graduate... like making movies.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Bpomales (Apr 12, 2013)

I think it really depends what matters most to you. Where ever you go you are going to get out of it the effort you give. If going to school in CA seems do-able then I would say go for it because it will most definitely be worth it but if relocating to CA seems a bit rough then FL is a more than great option. The REP has nothing to do with what you will get out of it and how far you will go in the industry. You have people that make it without any schooling at all. Yes everyone would love to say they went to the best film school and they do say it's who you know, being easier to know the right people while in CA but sometimes a really good film school can offer just as much as what is known as the best. It is a tough descision but only you will know which place will feel right and that's what is most important. There is no better film school but there is the better film school for you. Good luck making the descion! I hope this has helped.


----------



## kelpike (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Bpomales!  I appreciate your thoughts on it.  Maybe I just need to keep thinking on it.


----------

